# Auto up/Down Switch in 2017 Chevy Cruze



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are you looking for auto? Or express?

I would like to have the auto up/down. But dealers say I can only order what the car has.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

For the Gen1, RPO code AXG is "Window - power operated - express driver up/down".

Looking at the schematics of the Gen1, the systems are different. It's more than just a switch. In the AEC system, the switch drives the motor directly. The AXG system has a logic board. So, it's understandable that the fancier system has the cheaper switch.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

You do realize it's not just a different switch....right?

EDIT: To answer your own question regarding the switch look on your RPO sticker. You'll have one or the other code. You want the switch for the code you do not have.

You'll also need the window motor and possibly the harness + coding.


----------



## phoenix155 (Jul 12, 2018)

Nope, I didn't realize it wasn't just a switch...


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

There are three changes/items/features removed that really bug me after moving from a first gen diesel to a second gen diesel with leather package that's about the equivalent trim level to the first gen.

It still has the auto down feature on the windows but I really miss the auto-up feature for the driver window. The loss of auto-dimming rear view and removal of one of the cigarette lighter/12V outlets (leaving only one along with the single USB port on the base MyLink) would be the other two things that bug me regularly. Oh, and no CD player. Make that fourth things.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

That's crazy, I would have thought the auto up/down was standard on the Premier, but I see now it's only part of the "enhanced convenience package!" There is likely programming that would have to be turned on for the car to be auto-up and possibly additional sensors so the car knows when the glass has reached full 'up.' 

As for the Trifecta tune, I have had it on my 17' Premier since October of last year and love it! Night and day difference between stock and with the tune. I had a few issues initially with the tune (related to throttle response/ sensitivity of the throttle tip-in), but Trifecta was responsive and corrected the issues in hours/days. Now that the 2nd gen has been out longer and they've received more driver feedback the tune offered to new customers is great! I recommend it, especially for the price.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Premier17 said:


> That's crazy, I would have thought the auto up/down was standard on the Premier, but I see now it's only part of the "enhanced convenience package!" There is likely programming that would have to be turned on for the car to be auto-up and possibly additional sensors so the car knows when the glass has reached full 'up.'



No. It's a window motor and switch 100% for sure. Add to that a possible door wire harness + coding. The latter I have not determined for sure yet.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You mean to tell me the Cruze Diesel Hatch does not have Express Up? Based on the spec list, it doesn't seem to have Express-Down for the back two windows either?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

MP81 said:


> You mean to tell me the Cruze Diesel Hatch does not have Express Up? Based on the spec list, it doesn't seem to have Express-Down for the back two windows either?



Yep. Only express down on drivers window.

As far as I can tell my car is loaded with 100% of options available on a diesel hatch.

No auto dim rearview mirror, no turn signals in mirror, no express up driver window, no auto HVAC controls.

It does have blind spot monitoring, 8" my link with bose, sunroof, premium cluster, heated leather seats, RS package............

I didn't know any 2nd gen Cruze had express down for any window other than the drivers.

Is this true? If so I will definitely look into what it takes to retrofit those.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow...that's a huge reduction in content, regarding the switches, from our 1st gen, as well as my 2017 Volt. For absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> Yep. Only express down on drivers window.
> 
> I didn't know any 2nd gen Cruze had express down for any window other than the drivers.


Our 17 Premier Sedan (fully loaded) has express down front passenger side I am 100% positive because I use it all the time, and I am fairly sure I have express down in the rear too but would have to double check. Only the driver's window is express up though.

Edit. Yep, all four windows are express down on my Premier.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Premier17 said:


> Edit. Yep, all four windows are express down on my Premier.


Same thing on my 2016 Sun and Sound / Driver Convenience LT. 
I assume the same with my RS / Convenience LT, but I don't think I've tried it except for the driver's front. Express close is at least as important to me, all my 1986 and newer Mercedes have it, but my Cruzes don't.

EDIT: both my LTs have driver convenience, and both my LTs have four window express down and zero window express up, presumably for safety reasons. While holding the up buttons is an inconvenience, it's less work than trying to upgrade to express up if that involves opening up the doors and replacing regulators.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Premier17 said:


> Our 17 Premier Sedan (fully loaded) has express down front passenger side I am 100% positive because I use it all the time, and I am fairly sure I have express down in the rear too but would have to double check. Only the driver's window is express up though.
> 
> Edit. Yep, all four windows are express down on my Premier.



Perhaps all cars with express up have all 4 windows with express down?

As far as I can tell there's only two options.

Express down on drivers only or express up and down on drivers & from what I am hearing express down on the other 3.

Does this sound correct? 

If this is true then when I retrofit express up on my car I should automatically gain express down on the other 3 because the other 3 doors are the same between both option levels.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I would say that's likely the case.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Based on the order guide, all Cruzes have front driver and passenger express down, but only the Premier was available with driver express up, and that was only with the Enhanced Convenience Package.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I stand corrected. My car does have express down on 4 windows. For some reason I didn't think it had it.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Found pictures of the window motor connectors.

GM parts sites are horrible at times.

They list two different part numbers for the window motor. One with express up the other without express up. Great.

They list two different part numbers for the window switch. One with express up the other without express up. Great.

They list ONE door harness. As you can see by the pictures below there has to be TWO different door harnesses.


----------

